# Schatten unter Objekt erstellen



## julchen (8. September 2010)

*Schatten unter Grafik erstellen*

Hallo,
ich möchte mit PS einen Schatten unter einem Objekt erstellen so wie in dem Beispiel hier oben links  bei dem Logo.

http://ckeditor.com/

Gibt es dazu ein Tutorial hier oder wer kann mir kurz erklären wie ich das am besten mache.

Danke, Gruss
julchen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. September 2010)

Hi,
du nimmst eine Standartpinselspitze und veränderst die Form in ein Oval.
Dies machst du über das Menü „Pinsel>Pinselform“.
Also du malst dir diesen Schatten selbst.

Gruß


----------

